# CALTRANS bridge design practice



## E720 (Sep 25, 2020)

I have been spending this Friday night combing through the interwebs for the CALTRANS bridge design practice, specifically Chapter 3 as referenced on the skewed wind bridge problems in Connors bridge book. Does anyone have a link for this or could email me this? Or does this simply not exist on the internet?


----------



## zas07001 (Sep 28, 2020)

I was told Caltrans removed all the active links to it while they update all their documents.

I downloaded the oid copies a few years ago and can send that section, not sure what changes they may be making.

[email protected]


----------



## E720 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks, I just sent you an email!


----------

